
Ask HN: Can I upvote submissions while offline? - orschiro
Imagine the following scenario:<p>1. Open Hacker News in a new tab<p>2. Go offline<p>3. Read through the submissions and give your votes<p>4. Go online<p>5. Automatically submit and sync my given votes
======
brudgers
Why can't you?

~~~
orschiro
For me, it does not work in Chrome. The votes are not shown is counted if I
reload HN.

~~~
brudgers
Have you tried coding something up?

~~~
orschiro
No, I am technically not skilled enough to do that. :-(

~~~
brudgers
Ok. So why doesn't voting offline work?

~~~
orschiro
I don't know. It just doesn't. If I vote offline, go online and then refresh
the page, I can see that it did not count the votes.

~~~
brudgers
How can Hacker News record your votes if you are offline?

~~~
orschiro
That is exactly my question if there is a way to schedule offline actions
(such as voting) and then release them when online again.

~~~
brudgers
It would require learning to write code that solves the problem of why Hacker
News does not count votes made offline. It's probably something that a
motivated person can hack up, but it would require independent effort to gain
an understanding of how websites and HTTP work.

Good luck.

~~~
orschiro
Thanks!

